# Water Crisis I have a solution



## Daniel (4/11/16)

Might be the beer talking but with the current situation with water I had to bring it upon myself to state the obvious. If every male in Gauteng instead of peeing in the toilet, pees in the shower.... 

Hear me out, we flush at least five times a day so if we take it upon ourselves to pee in the shower we can really make an impact. The Vaal is at %26 so sometimes it takes a crazy thought to change things... Call me crazy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (5/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Might be the beer talking but with the current situation with water I had to bring it upon myself to state the obvious. If every male in Gauteng instead of peeing in the toilet, pees in the shower....
> 
> Hear me out, we flush at least five times a day so if we take it upon ourselves to pee in the shower we can really make an impact. The Vaal is at %26 so sometimes it takes a crazy thought to change things... Call me crazy



Or in the garden? Ek hou nogal van bietjie tuin nat maak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (5/11/16)

At night I always go outside for a pee. I find it very refreshing and relaxing. So yeah, I think I'm doing my part

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (5/11/16)

Makes perfect sense, the toilet cistern takes 10L and even if you use a short flush thats at least 2L every time.
Logic prevailed and I've committed to being a member of the garden and shower pee'ers club.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/11/16)

zadiac said:


> At night I always go outside for a pee. I find it very refreshing and relaxing. So yeah, I think I'm doing my part


I'm with u on that one 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (7/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Might be the beer talking but with the current situation with water I had to bring it upon myself to state the obvious. If every male in Gauteng instead of peeing in the toilet, pees in the shower....
> 
> Hear me out, we flush at least five times a day so if we take it upon ourselves to pee in the shower we can really make an impact. The Vaal is at %26 so sometimes it takes a crazy thought to change things... Call me crazy



"There are 2 types of people in this world, those who admit to peeing in the shower... and dirty F*#%ing liars"
- Louis CK

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (7/11/16)

Cespian said:


> "There are 2 types of people in this world, those who admit to peeing in the shower... and dirty F*#%ing liars"
> - Louis CK



Haha thanks.

But seriously now , the Vaal is at 26% (and dropping by 1% every week) , water-shedding is a reality this is hectic people. It's amazing how some people think there isn't a crisis , and government seems to not get it as well. I love how the one parliament member blamed apartheid saying they should have built the dams smaller LOL. And they have known about this since beginning last year , yet done nothing .... how about not building a nuclear power plant but rather invest in a desalination plant instead ?

It's up to us to make a difference , just a mindset change , don't leave the tap running when brushing your teeth , pee in the shower/garden whatever , don't waste water.


----------



## Taytay (7/11/16)

My toddler just took this to the next level . . . . Climbed onto the dishwasher and peed into the washing machine  adding water back into the system I guess

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

